# D40 Phottix Battery Grip Review



## chrisburke (May 2, 2008)

Hey everyone, I don't know of peoples experience with the phottix grip, but I have one and wrote a little review on it over at
http://chriswtburke.com/2008/05/02/product-review-phottix-battery-grip/#more-593


----------



## ScottS (May 2, 2008)

> It&#8217;s also very fast.  Even with my 300 mm lens (which is not a fast lens) it takes pictures really quickly.



Is it a supercharger too?  What do you mean by that?



> What I mean is, on the side of the grip there is a little pop out sensor that aims at the remote sensor on the camera, which means, the camera HAS to be in remote mode in order to take a picture, which isn&#8217;t really great for me because I do a lot of skate board photography, and I need to be able to shoot in continuous mode, but I can&#8217;t.


That part sucks...


----------



## chrisburke (May 2, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Is it a supercharger too?  What do you mean by that?
> 
> 
> That part sucks...




sometimes I find it takes a few seconds before I can take another picture.. I suppose I could be something wrong, I dunno... but like I shoot an even a month ago, and I always had to wait between shots, but not so much now.. It's not as fast as continuous shot, but its quicker than last month at the event... but like I said, maybe I was doing something wrong last month (i'm still a bit of a noob)

and yes, the remote part does suck


----------



## RyanLilly (May 3, 2008)

It probably needs the remote think because Nikon didn't build in the connections for the shutter button, because they never intended to release a grip. So all things considered I guess its a reasonable work-around.


----------

